
Apple fined $27M in France for throttling old iPhones without telling users - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/07/apple-fined-27-million-for-throttling-old-iphones-without-telling-users/
======
LinuxBender
Fined $27M, but how much did they profit from _encouraging_ users to move to
newer phones?

~~~
crmrc114
I am curious why they don't just start to punish companies that do this by
forcing them to pay a per-unit tax on the new model. And not allowing them to
offset the price for this tax... or face another penalty.

